
Show HN: Pruun – Python CL utility for creating AWS Lambda deployment packages - k5jhn
https://github.com/alexkosj/pruun
======
austinjp
Hi there. Nice work. I've been tinkering with wrapping a bash script around
the serverless and aws CLI tools. Out of curiosity, does this do anything that
serverless doesn't?

I fully appreciate that "intellectual curiosity" is a fully valid reason for
creating something like this :)

~~~
k5jhn
Hey thanks man. While I haven’t used serverless myself, I’m pretty sure it can
do what pruun does and way more. In terms of usage and functionality, I had a
very specific breadth in mind for pruun, i.e creating deployment packages. No
AWS auth needed, no config — I wanted pruun to require as little buy-
in/learning-curve as possible, while still addressing what I've always found
to be a pain-point. Also, I felt like coding some shit that wasn't work stuff
:P

